# Newest addition



## maybon (Apr 7, 2012)

So I took a trip to my local Bunnings (hardware store) and picked up a cabinet that I built. Which I think is going to be a good way to store and keep my mantid hobby neat and organized  should mention the cabinet is about 1.4 meters tall, oh right in feet... ummm 4.6foot tall there you go measurements you understand haha  







I have a female &amp; male fighting fish also; the female refuses to mate. And then 4 boxes with 8 compartments each of 4"x4"x5.5" I am pretty sure this will do me for now for when I get some babies hatched and growing up yay!


----------



## maybon (Apr 7, 2012)

AH STUPID PHOTO WONT ROTATE AHHH!!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 7, 2012)

those are nice idea!


----------



## maybon (Apr 7, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> those are nice idea!


only $10 each so a very good deal considering it will house 8 small mantids or 8 nymphs of larger species


----------



## Mvalenz (Apr 7, 2012)

Cool! Its like a little mantis apartment building.


----------



## Myrmecologist2 (Apr 7, 2012)

Where did you get that container?


----------



## maybon (Apr 8, 2012)

Myrmecologist2 said:


> Where did you get that container?


Bunnings warehouse

http://www.bunnings.com.au//

I'll find the exact name later and post it again, but you might be able to find it by browsing the catalouge (don't know if you can shop online though).

It was a nut &amp; bolt sorter or something similar.


----------



## zack4211 (May 6, 2012)

@maybon- what is the white stuff lining the small enclosures cause im putting together my new idolo terrarium and i want to know what i should line the top with.


----------



## maybon (May 6, 2012)

zack4211 said:


> @maybon- what is the white stuff lining the small enclosures cause im putting together my new idolo terrarium and i want to know what i should line the top with.


It is stuff called "placemat grip" I see it all the time in $2 shops and at local supermarkets etc. It is sort of a semi-sticky material almost plastic and almost fabric... I don't know how to describe it better than that. Good luck finding some though it should be everywhere if USA shops are anything like Australian ones.


----------



## Kansant86 (May 21, 2012)

They are the foam liners that people use in kitchen drawers and cupboards.


----------



## whatislove (May 21, 2012)

Do the mantids like the grip stuff ok? Ive just been using polyethalene mesh but that ###### aint cheap


----------



## maybon (May 22, 2012)

whatislove said:


> Do the mantids like the grip stuff ok? Ive just been using polyethalene mesh but that ###### aint cheap


Yeah they all seem to love it and best of all none has come unstuck during cleaning and it has not grown any mold so far. Even the species that struggle to hang on to surfaces seem to find this easy to grip on to.


----------

